
What Does It Mean to Be an Entrepreneur? (Please Comment) - bookjunkie13
http://kenneticexpression.com/2016/02/08/what-does-it-mean-to-be-an-entrepreneur/
======
orionblastar
It means doing something you like to do as a startup business. It means
learning new things and doing market research to see if your project ideas are
feasible before working on them. It means a lot of hard work, dealing with
stress and deadlines, and working with other people to achieve goals. It means
building your own team of experts and leading them to greatness.

